# 2.6.28 and nVidia-drivers ? {SOLVED}

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey guys, well, I just compiled 2.6.28 from vanilla sources, and emerging nvidia-drivers fails misserably...

Hereby I attach the logfile (I dumped /var/tmp/..../nvidia-drivers... file into a .txt one so there might be some issues with the reading..)

Also I couldn't find any section about fastboot nor about GEM, anyone to give me a hint?

Log file:

http://pastebin.com/f721fa427

----------

## platojones

What version are you running...the 180.16 version runs perfectly for me now.

[EDIT] I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.28, btw, not vanilla...that may make a difference or not/[/EDIT]

----------

## i92guboj

Use the latest nvidia-drivers if you plan to use the latest kernel. You will have less problems.

 *platojones wrote:*   

> [EDIT] I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.28, btw, not vanilla...that may make a difference or not/[/EDIT]

 

It doesn't make a difference. I use a vanilla linux kernel (though I don't install it using portage) and it works just fine.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *platojones wrote:*   

> What version are you running...the 180.16 version runs perfectly for me now.
> 
> [EDIT] I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.28, btw, not vanilla...that may make a difference or not/[/EDIT]

 

As you can see, I'm using 177.82 (viewable through the attached log)

The last one in ~x86 as of my last sync...

----------

## i92guboj

Then you might need to use an even newer version. The devnull overlay (available via layman) has some ebuilds for newer releases.

----------

## platojones

 *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   

>  *platojones wrote:*   What version are you running...the 180.16 version runs perfectly for me now.
> 
> [EDIT] I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.28, btw, not vanilla...that may make a difference or not/[/EDIT] 
> 
> As you can see, I'm using 177.82 (viewable through the attached log)
> ...

 

Yes, sorry, didn't look...but I suspected, so that's why I asked.  i92guboj is right...you'll have to go with unstable nvidia drivers in order to get it to work.  The latest are available through the berkano overlay.  The are very stable on my box now and work perfectly with 2.6.28.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *platojones wrote:*   

>  *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*    *platojones wrote:*   What version are you running...the 180.16 version runs perfectly for me now.
> 
> [EDIT] I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.28, btw, not vanilla...that may make a difference or not/[/EDIT] 
> 
> As you can see, I'm using 177.82 (viewable through the attached log)
> ...

 

Thanks for the heads up, Ok, so I'll try to grab them with layman, how do I specify the overlay I'm willing to use with layman? I tend to let it choose...

EDIT: Nevermind, I brainfarted, done allready.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Ok, back to problems now:

The module was correctly build, and modprobed without hassle, though xdm will just not start and X complains that the module doesn't even exist when it shows up between the loaded ones...

The same version works awesome in 2.6.24.7 wich is the last kernel that supports my hardware decently enough...

Anyone else having some issue like this?

NOTE: From 2.6.25 and up, some random message telling EGI(or something like that) storm detected popped out of nowhere in dmesg after a while, and the system turned unstable...

----------

## MannyNix

You may want to check out this post

I had to use the patch to get 177.82 to compile on Slackware

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *MannyNix wrote:*   

> You may want to check out this post
> 
> I had to use the patch to get 177.82 to compile on Slackware

 

Saw that, but the looking at 177.82 emerging, there were patches applying..

Either way, the problem now is that 180.XX builds and installs properly, though Xorg will refuse to start... I'll be placing the Xorg log here in a couple of minutes...

----------

## i92guboj

I know that it's a too trivial thing to ask, but just to check the basic thing: did you rmmod before starting X again? Or did you reboot?

If not, then your system will use the old module with the new x driver, which will usually lead to errors like the one you describe.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> I know that it's a too trivial thing to ask, but just to check the basic thing: did you rmmod before starting X again? Or did you reboot?
> 
> If not, then your system will use the old module with the new x driver, which will usually lead to errors like the one you describe.

 

Yes, I did... 

I modprobed -r it and reloaded it, after seeing it didn't work I tried the rather Microsoft-ean illness and rebooted, though it wouldn't get X on either after the reboot...

----------

## platojones

Go ahead and post your Xorg.0.log.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Ok, here it is the latest troublesome Xorg log...

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.2

Release Date: 10 October 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24.7 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux PhoeniX-Darkstar 2.6.28 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 26 21:19:13 Local time zone must be set-- i686

Build Date: 09 December 2008  03:34:34PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 27 12:18:04 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "5"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d2280

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:5:0) nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] rev 162, Mem @ 0xb2000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xb1000000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0@0:10:3) nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU rev 163, Mem @ 0xb0040000/0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module record

(II) UnloadModule: "record"

(EE) Failed to load module "record" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.16  Fri Dec 12 13:09:33 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.16  Fri Dec 12 12:46:50 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:05:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 6150 (C51) at PCI:0:5:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.51.28.52.25

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 6150 at PCI:0:5:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier: Function not

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     implemented

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x7d) [0x80c6dcd]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

```

----------

## platojones

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier: Function not

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     implemented 
```

Ahhh.....

Grep your kernel config for this:  CONFIG_SYSVIPC

Enable it if it isn't enabled.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *platojones wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier: Function not
> 
> ...

 

Oh, snap! 

I didn't saw it when I built the kernel...

Thanks, I'll report back as soon as it finish building it...

I just noticed another weird thing, nvidia-settings reports the card as using 512mb of shared memory though it's using 128mb

what about GEM and kernel-mode-settings? Where can I find those to enable them?

----------

## platojones

Not sure about the memory settings.  Check your xorg.conf (VideoRam setting) for the memory...(also, if it didn't do it automatically when you upgraded the nividia-drivers, upgrade to the newest nvidia-settings...).

As far as GEM goes, I don't think the nvidia-drivers use it at all...drivers have to be rewritten to support it, and I don't think nvidia has done that...In fact, I think only a few intel video drivers use it.  I'm not sure there is a setting in the kernel...it think the kernel API is just available for those drivers that use it...but I could be wrong about that.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *platojones wrote:*   

> Not sure about the memory settings.  Check your xorg.conf (VideoRam setting) for the memory...(also, if it didn't do it automatically when you upgraded the nividia-drivers, upgrade to the newest nvidia-settings...).
> 
> As far as GEM goes, I don't think the nvidia-drivers use it at all...drivers have to be rewritten to support it, and I don't think nvidia has done that...In fact, I think only a few intel video drivers use it.  I'm not sure there is a setting in the kernel...it think the kernel API is just available for those drivers that use it...but I could be wrong about that.

 

I have the latest version installed of nvidia-settings, 

Though, I've never needed to set videoRAM setting before, and it should be controlled by my BIOS...

About GEM, I beleaved it was more of a framework that needed to be enabled...

What about KMS?

----------

## i92guboj

As I believe that it has some potential for a thread, I have split the discussion about GEM here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=721832

So we can continue discussing about it there, without spoiling this thread.

----------

## platojones

Yes, the VideoRam setting is somewhat deprecated, but I was just wondering if you had it set.  It's not the BIOS, but Xorg that queries the card for this value.  For some reason, it looks like it is coming up with the wrong number.

As I said, I've only read a little bit about GEM, but as far as I can tell, there is no kernel setting to enable it...hence my assumption that it is always in the kernel, but only used by drivers that decide to use it...it's really just a kernel space memory manager for the GPU.  

As for KMS, I believe it is targeted for 2.6.29....but I haven't seen much about it either.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *platojones wrote:*   

> Yes, the VideoRam setting is somewhat deprecated, but I was just wondering if you had it set.  It's not the BIOS, but Xorg that queries the card for this value.  For some reason, it looks like it is coming up with the wrong number.
> 
> As I said, I've only read a little bit about GEM, but as far as I can tell, there is no kernel setting to enable it...hence my assumption that it is always in the kernel, but only used by drivers that decide to use it...it's really just a kernel space memory manager for the GPU.  
> 
> As for KMS, I believe it is targeted for 2.6.29....but I haven't seen much about it either.

 

I thought it had allready been targeted to be released with 2.6.28 as I happen to have seen something about it in a RC previously...

Anyways lets continue this in the newly created thread so we don't spoil this one up  :Razz: 

BTW, I beleave that the SysVIPC issue should be addressed to the wiki since I didn't saw it among the requirements...

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, I beleave that the SysVIPC issue should be addressed to the wiki since I didn't saw it among the requirements...

 

Hahaha...well, this is your thread after all...BTW, was your problem solved?  If so, could you put SOLVED in the title, so others can benefit if they have a similar problem..

And yes, I think the SYSVIPC thing it may have been in the wiki at one point...maybe it was lost when the wiki got clobbered...you can edit the wiki and add it if you think it needs to be there though.  It's also in the nvidia-driver release notes.

[EDIT] Just checked...it's already in the wiki...no need to add it then [/EDIT]

----------

